# Is NYCU a nice university?or any other nice school for studying Art?



## nico522 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm Nico, a gal living in HK. Actually I plan to go to NY for studying master degree. I know the tuition fee and other living costs in NY are very expensive! I've searched that the fee of studying at NYCU would be a bit cheaper in the city...
I want to study master of Art, something related to computer animation...Is NYCU a nice place for studying such subject? And is there any other suggestion? Since I've never been to the east coast...I wish someone can give me some advices...Many Thanks.


----------

